# Best source for router bits?



## Woodworker 52 (Jun 10, 2007)

What is the best source for router bits for a hobbyist?
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dennis

That's a real hard one, you will get many come backs on this one...

Here's one I like to use.... 

good prices,they ship quick,free shipping the norm,plus the bits are great, what more can I say.. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html





Woodworker 52 said:


> What is the best source for router bits for a hobbyist?
> Thanks
> Dennis


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Lot's of good one and I wouldn't say any one particular is the best. I have bought lots of bits from Home Depot .. which are Porter Cable & Ryobi bits, I have them from Whiteside which is a great bit.. I buy them from Hartville Tool, Grizzly has good bits, Rockler brand and Woodcraft brands are good bits. Eagle America are good bits, MLCS are great bits etc. There really are only a handful of bit manufacturers out there and most "contractor" grades... Home Depot, Grizzly, PC, Woodcraft, Rockler etc. are made for them by someone else, probably the same company. I have used all of these with no problems. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd have to take a closer of Rockler...

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/5495-surprise-bits-w-lifetime-warranty.html


----------

